# Identiti Mogul and DH frame advice



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Folks

I'm looking for a new DH/ FR frame and the Identiti Mogul has caught my eye.
http://www.identitibikes.com/products-details.php?id=FMITMD1K

There seems to be zero info in the form of reviews or forum discussion out there on the web concerning this frame. Basically, I'm looking for a very Livley DH or FR frame that is at home in the park but can still keep up more or less with big bikes when you decide to charge the tech. I live in the Northeast, have been riding a DH rig for about 3 seasons and have a pass at Highland, so Id like something that feels poppy and is easy to throw around in the park, as well as being easy to ride. This past season I rode an Intense Socom, which worked fine but I felt the bike to be quite flexy and rather dead feeling in that it did not pop well. It was hard to skip my way down the trail and make quick line changes with the Socom. The geo numbers on the Mogul look pretty good and it has 7.5" or travel which is attractive. They don't list a BB height for the bike, which I find a bit odd. Another thing I like about this frame is that it is affordable, and I can get it through BTI at my Local Shop.

Im also looking at a few other frames.

NS Soda: I think this frame is at the top of my list currently as it seems super versatile, is supposedly very stiff and should be great in the park. I hear it jumps really well (I need all the help I can get jump wise..) and is generally fun to ride. It also is in the same price range as the Mogul, and I can also get it through my LBS. Another perk is that I can switch all my parts from the Socom over to this frame (Nice 135mm wheel set and my 68mm cranks) I also like the sizing on this rig as the Large should fit me well. At 5'11" with long arms, I feel like I'm kinda in between a Medium and Large on most DH frames. I'm a bit concerned with the Soda's ability to handle rougher DH tracks at speed as I try to keep up with my pals on bigger bikes. I'm not really intending on racing any time soon, or ever so I'm not sure how much I should worry about this. My other concern with this rig is that its kinda close to my trail bike in nature, I ride a Mojo HD so I don't really want 2 bikes that do the same thing, though I would set up the Soda for DH specifically, hopefully with a Boxxer or fox 40.

Yeti 303 RDH: There are a few of these for sale locally at a good price. I have heard great things about this rig in terms of it being a lively, stiff and fun bike to ride. I'm a bit worried that it would be to much bike for me, and that the large would be a bit on the big side. I think the medium will feel short for my taste.

Ideally, I would just buy a Transition TR250 as it most likley is the frame that suits my preference, but its pretty much out of my price range at like $2300 for the frame alone.

Based on what I mention are there any other frames I should be looking at? Id appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Look for a used specialized bight or status. You can also look at the new konas. I would stay away from there identity unless you have physically ridden one.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

other than the soda fr the bottle rocket would be my choices, those 2 fall within the riding conditions with the active suspension.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

my brother has a ns soda, it's basically the same frame as the transition blindside.
it pedals well, jumps well and decends well, he built his up as a park bike for our whistler trips, the only thing he wasnt to keen on was the crappy marzocchi shock,


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

forgot to say,,, he's 5ft10" and got a medium frame, but frame size and fit is personal preferance, he likes his frames to be shorter and more chuckable, if you local shop sell them, pop in and throw a leg over one to see which size will suit you best.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that frame is just another kona stinky copy...so if you don't have a floating brake then then tend to lock the rear end and skip through the choppy stuff (like bumps, rockgardens and stuff)...never been a fan of kona


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that frame is just another kona stinky copy...so if you don't have a floating brake then then tend to lock the rear end and skip through the choppy stuff (like bumps, rockgardens and stuff)...never been a fan of kona


If you're referring to the Identiti, then I must beg to differ. Look at the rear pivot placement; it's concentric around the axle just like the Trek and Devinci designs. Hmmmm


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

delirian said:


> my brother has a ns soda, it's basically the same frame as the transition blindside.
> it pedals well, jumps well and decends well, he built his up as a park bike for our whistler trips, the only thing he wasnt to keen on was the crappy marzocchi shock,


Thanks for the feedback. As of now I'm leaning towards the Soda or the Yeti R DH. I might get a chance to ride the yeti, but not the NS, though I feel pretty confident that I'd want a large Soda. How did your brother like the Soda for hard tech/ steep stuff? It does seem almost identical to the Blindside but with a lower BB and slightly less travel. 
The Specialized Status also seems pretty interesting, though I'm concerned that it might not be as stiff as I'd like. My Ibis has spoiled me in the stiffness aspect to the point where it has changed the way I ride. So at the end of the day I'd like my DH rig to be equally laterally rigid.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

elsinore said:


> Thanks for the feedback. As of now I'm leaning towards the Soda or the Yeti R DH. I might get a chance to ride the yeti, but not the NS, though I feel pretty confident that I'd want a large Soda. How did your brother like the Soda for hard tech/ steep stuff? It does seem almost identical to the Blindside but with a lower BB and slightly less travel.
> The Specialized Status also seems pretty interesting, though I'm concerned that it might not be as stiff as I'd like. My Ibis has spoiled me in the stiffness aspect to the point where it has changed the way I ride. So at the end of the day I'd like my DH rig to be equally laterally rigid.


the soda coped fine, with everything he hit in the bike park, even the more steep technical trails. 
if your looking for a stiff frame, check out knolly. they are solid no flex at all from the rear.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

sambs827 said:


> If you're referring to the Identiti, then I must beg to differ. Look at the rear pivot placement; it's concentric around the axle just like the Trek and Devinci designs. Hmmmm


Trek bikes utilize a full floating rear end, the mogul does not.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^That doesn't really matter. He's talking about the rear pivot placement which does matter to braking performance.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sambs827 said:


> If you're referring to the Identiti, then I must beg to differ. Look at the rear pivot placement; it's concentric around the axle just like the Trek and Devinci designs. Hmmmm


pictures I saw...rear axle....and a pivot above rear axle....hmmm???


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> pictures I saw...rear axle....and a pivot above rear axle....hmmm???


I just can't win with you. :madman: I didn't see that pivot when I looked. I thought it was just around the axle because of how beefy that area is. Oh well.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it just me or are the ns soda and yeti rdh two VERY different bikes?


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

csermonet said:


> Is it just me or are the ns soda and yeti rdh two VERY different bikes?


Id agree that they are pretty different frames.
Looking at the Geo the NS is a FR/ mini DH bike with 7" of travel and lots of adjustment ability. The info I've been able to dig up on the Yeti tells me that its one of the most lively, flick able and poppy DH race bikes around, and it has the adjustable geo which I was pretty keen on. I guess my question was in part should I go Mini DH or full DH as I really want a more flick-able bike that can still come close to keeping up in the tech compared to the Socom I ride now.. That Identiti Mogul seems to be right in between the Soda and the Yeti in this respect (on paper at least, still waiting to hear how that bike rides.). A big part of the reason for looking at these 3 was price though, as I can get a solid deal on each one.

At this point I have been offered a very attractive deal on a new tr250 frame... It will still be more than I want to spend but its probably the one bike that will let me have my cake and eat it too in a way. Most folks who ride that bike say it does not give up to much DH speed wise while being crazy flick-able, poppy and stiff.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

get that tr250 if at all possible


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate to say it, but if it 's something you really want, get the TR250, otherwise you'll be knocking yourself everytime you ride. It may be a little more upfront, but it'll save you from upgrading for a while


----------

